# A red'un at last



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Look what I spotted at Freiburg stellplatz.

Shame I had to come all the way to Germany to see one.

He was a cheeky little thing and I swear he was posing for the camera.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

What a great picture...it does look like he's hired you for a photo shoot. :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ahhh so sweet. A great photo
There are estimated to be only 140,000 red squirrels left in Britain, with over 2.5 million greys. The Forestry Commission is working with partners in projects across Britain to develop a long-term conservation strategy that deters greys and encourages reds.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Haltwhistle C&CC site is a good place to see them.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Last week we stayed at Whitefield Forest Touring Park on the IoW. Great site. Excellent facilities block and large mainly level pitches.

New this year is a hide in the woods where you can sit and watch the red squirrels come down from the trees to eat peanuts from feeders set up by the site owners. We saw about 8 red squirrels (plus one who ran right across the campsite when it thought nobody was watching). Saw several woodpeckers too. A Wren flew inside our van while we were having breakfast; you could see the look of surprise on its little face when it saw us and then almost did a backflip before exiting the way it had come!

Sadly when I took the memory card out of my camera to transfer the pics to the laptop the card suddenly decided to become inop. Cannot be read at all. All my pics of the trip including the red squirrels - gone forever.   

SD

[Luckily we still have the pics SWMBO took with her camera to remind us of this enjoyable trip.]


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I have yet to see a red squirrel in the UK, however we used to live in West Berlin - before the wall came down- and had red squirrels regularly visiting the garden. One day had youngsters running past my feet not at all concerned about humans on their patch.We even had pine martins coming at night to the garden. Amazing place to live for a few years.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

What did it taste like?

*I'M KIDDING*


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Jodi1 said:


> I have yet to see a red squirrel in the UK, however we used to live in West Berlin - before the wall came down- and had red squirrels regularly visiting the garden. One day had youngsters running past my feet not at all concerned about humans on their patch.We even had pine martins coming at night to the garden. Amazing place to live for a few years.


One of the less well-known benefits of the Iron Curtain was that the fenced border area became a vast wildlife reserve + migration corridor between the Baltic and Adriatic.

SD


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Loverly.


We have lots of the grey critters in the garden pinching the bird food.
Dave p


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

SpeedyDux said:


> Jodi1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have yet to see a red squirrel in the UK, however we used to live in West Berlin - before the wall came down- and had red squirrels regularly visiting the garden. One day had youngsters running past my feet not at all concerned about humans on their patch.We even had pine martins coming at night to the garden. Amazing place to live for a few years.
> ...


There was quite an interesting program on tv some time ago about the wildlife along the old border although some of it had already become fields again. There has been a concerted effort among wildlife groups in Europe to try and retain the areas left as there were some plants and insects found nowhere else.

I can remember travelling through East Germany on a train and seeing someone ploughing with heavy horses and this was in the 1980's


----------

